# what week does the placenta attach?



## twinkletoes80

I am 9.5 weeks pregnant and am having an almost symptomless pregnancy so far. but on friday i had two sudden v painful jolts of pain. they were like "electrical" cramps, really wierd. i also broke out in spots which are only clearing up today, like teenage acne i look god awful!!!
Was wondering with the cramps if that could have been the placenta attaching itself to the uterine wall. any ideas on this i cant find any decent info??
thanks and happy pregnancies to you all xxxxx


----------



## lillysmum

the placenta takes over the hormone stuff during the 9th week and the 12th week, as for developing i know it doesn't develop with the embryo but not long after but couldnt say for sure when.

Thats why some women notice morning sickness lessens around 12 weeks


----------



## Blah11

9th week you still have the yolk sac to feed baby I think

Week 12 is when your hormones dont need to do all the work as the placenta takes over;o


----------



## owo

I had a scan at 8 weeks 4 days and the yolk sac was still there to feed the baby. The sonographer said that she noticed a thickening of my uterus which was likely to be the placenta growing. I too wondered when it took over as even though i've now see a heartbeat i'm worrying that the placenta will take over properly. Is it fully functional by the 12 week scan?


----------



## snowgirl

I was told by week 13 the baby is getting all nourishment from the placenta, so I guess the placenta is developing over the couple of weeks before?


----------



## MarshMellow

OMG. I feel so stupid now. I though it developed with the baby. Not another thing to worry about OMG!!!


----------



## snowgirl

MarshMellow said:


> OMG. I feel so stupid now. I though it developed with the baby. Not another thing to worry about OMG!!!

No you're right ;) I since looked it up and it says it develops with the baby but starts to take over the nourishment at week 13 :)


----------



## MarshMellow

Phew. I got all panicy there. Another thing to go wrong as If i dont do enough knicker/tissue checking as it is. Sorry TMI but im having a flap day. and sorry for hijackin the thread.


----------



## lolly101

When I had my 12 week scan the report I got after it said my placenta was properly formed so I guess they must see somethin on the screen!


----------

